# Hypothetical combination pizza oven, outdoor fireplace and smoker build question.



## lowcountrygamecock (Nov 7, 2013)

This is a hypothetical only question and wishful thinking with a plan for the future if that makes any sense.  I don't have room to do this where I'm at currently because my outdoor kitchen space is already full with the sink and the built in grill but if we are ever able to build our dream house like we plan I want to build a bigger and better outdoor kitchen and let that be the focus of the backyard.  I saw a post in the pork forum that made me think about this again.  Would it be possible to build a combination outdoor fireplace with a pizza oven above it that has a smoker box off to the side?  I was picturing brick fireplace with the dome above it for the pizza oven and a pit off to the right side.  I don't know enough about building a smoker though to know if this would work but i was picturing an open fireplace with a slot on the right side to slide a metal baffle in to keep the smoke from flowing through the smoker when it's not being used.  Then pull out that metal baffle and slide it in a slot above the fire when the smoker is in use.   i assume the fire pit would need a door to keep the heat and smoke in?  But i would want the fire box visually appealing because i picture people sitting around it when the smoker isn't being used.  Is something like that possible?


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 8, 2013)

I think a good place to start would be to draw it the way you would like and then start figuring it out. If you have a picture some of the experts on the forum can probably make suggestions and answers some questions. Have to start at the beginning.


----------

